# Sick Betta w/pictures, white spots



## Krazykittykat69 (Jan 6, 2010)

I received my Betta as a wedding centerpiece, I've had it for a little over a year. 

*1.5 gallon* tank. Small Biobag filters, came with tank.

I had let his tank condition slack his filter was dirty and couldn't afford a new one. He seemed to thrive in a stale dank tank with a fake plant. But when I could afford to, recently I gave replaced the filter, cleaned the tank and purchased some Dwarf Hair Grass from Wal-mart.

A couple days after the change he was showing signs of loss of appetite and low activity levels.

Now he's got little spots on him, I think it's ich, but don't want to treat him until I ask "experts."

So... is it Ich? is it the grass? should I remove the live grass?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That definitely looks like Ich. I'm not exactly sure how to get rid of it.
I *think* you can give him salt baths to help.
I know you have to thoroughly clean EVERYTHING. Gravel, decor, tank, plants. I think you have to scrap all of your filter media/cartridges.

I hope more people can help!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

yeah that would be ich. API has something called "Liquid Super Ick Cure" that kills the parasite *usually* within 24 hours. i've never used it, but have read about it. clean the tank completely also..basically, what angelicscars said  good luck with your little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maracide and Jungle Ick Guard are other meds you can use.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd get a new filter cartrage as well, if you can. Maracide works great, by the way. At least in my experience.

You'll want to turn the heat up while the treatment is in, I'd say 85. My angels where tropics and we had to keep them at 85 for a couple days. 2 max. It helps kill the parasites And it won't cleanr up over night, expect 2-4 days. Oh and the plant has to go. Even if it didn't CAUSE the ICH, it'll have the ICH on it, and you can't really clean a plant. I guess you could leave it in a quarentine tank with treated water for a week, but I wouldn't risk it.

Good luck!


----------



## Krazykittykat69 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! He's hiding in my filter right now because I don't have it running. My old motor burned out and the only one I have now is for a much larger tank, so I was worried about too much oxygen in the water so I just run it sporadically.

I'll get medicine today! Everyone hope he gets better with me! I'm worried about my little boy.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Here's hoping he makes a quick recovery!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Krazykittykat69 (Jan 6, 2010)

API has something called "Liquid Super Ick Cure" that kills the parasite *usually* within 24 hours.


That's what I got after reading over everything they had at Petsmart. I administered the first dose, we'll see how he takes it! 

He appreciates the well wishes!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy sqiushy came down with a random case of Ich only a couple days ago. I treated him with Jungle Ich medication and Quick Cure. He was totally fine in about 24 hours and he's back to his old self! I love Quick Cure, it heals so many things its like the miracle drug!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

That should work. Just be aware that even if the bottle says 24 hours, you might not have spot free fish for a couple of days. If they're still spotty after a week, you need to do it again.

I hate Ich.. When I had angels, they had it 3 times. Bottom feeders are resistant to the medications, not sure why, so I ended up quarantining off all my spotted Raphaels for a few weeks and it didn't come back.


----------



## Krazykittykat69 (Jan 6, 2010)

R.I.P. Little Buddy

His condition didn't improve, and this morning he was gone. 

Thank you all for the advice!


----------

